# Excel VBA to mail merge data into Word Letter



## Excelgreenhand (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi, anyone has the experience of mail merging Excel data into Word using Letter, then saving Word documents one by one WITHOUT changing the original Word template!?
Any suggestions is welcome!!!


----------



## Macropod (Aug 6, 2017)

Mailmerges using Word employ a mailmerge main document. When you complete the merge, a new document is created; unless you've edited it, the mailmerge main document remains unchanged.


----------



## Excelgreenhand (Aug 6, 2017)

Faster than kangaroo.  Any example/sample that I could learn from !?
Thanks.


----------



## Macropod (Aug 6, 2017)

For the basics, see: Use mail merge to create and send bulk mail, labels, and envelopes - Word
For a mailmerge main document and Excel data source you could experiment with, see: Mail Merge: cannot display the field in Excel correctly
Do note the discussion in that thread about the reasons the OP was having problems with the output.


----------



## Excelgreenhand (Aug 7, 2017)

VBA that is what I would like to work together with for this Excel / Word (letter) mail merge project.  I know the basic mail merge but would like to automate the process through VBA. Sorry for the unclear explanation.
Thanks.


----------



## Macropod (Aug 7, 2017)

This has little or nothing to do with your original question. Please start a new thread saying which application you want to automate - Word or Excel - and, if you're automating Word, explaining how (if at all) it relates to a mailmerge.


----------



## Excelgreenhand (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks again for the response and time.
I do apologize if I am starting a wrong thread.
My original expectation is using Excel (VBA) to run mail merge (Word Letter NOT Label/Envelop) and pull data into Word (template), using VBA as an automation tool to store and print Word documents after merging.  If my question title does not match my request, I would create a new one in order to get the answer.  
Please comment.
Thank you for the direction.


----------



## Macropod (Aug 8, 2017)

That has been discussed numerous times. A search would turn up, for example:
Word 2007/2010 Mail Merge to save to individual PDF files
Automating Word Mail Merge with Excel 2010 VBA


----------



## Excelgreenhand (Aug 8, 2017)

Macropod,

Salute. New direction, good direction and right direction.
Another valuable post from a life saver.
Thanks again!


----------

